# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Los embalses almacenan el mayor volumen de agua en treinta años

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de laverdad.es
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100616.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Los embalses almacenan el mayor volumen de agua en treinta años* 

Junio trae el segundo episodio de lluvias más alto de la última década, con 16 litros por metro cuadrado en toda la cuenca 

16.06.10 - 03:21 - M. BUITRAGO | MURCIA. 
Merece la pena realizar un tour por los pantanos de la cuenca del Segura para inmortalizar con la cámara un fenómeno que se produce pocas veces por c ulpa del ciclo de sequía. Los embalses de la cuenca almacenan ya 600 hectómetros cúbicos de recursos propios, por lo que han batido el récord de los últimos treinta años, según los datos facilitados por Joaquín Ezcurra, director técnico de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura. Hay que remontarse a la década de los años 70 para encontrar una situación de mayor abundancia. A partir de esa fecha, los datos dibujan nítidamente los años de penuria hídrica que ha atravesado el territorio el Segura, con una media de aportaciones tan baja que apenas ha sobrepasado los 200 hectómetros en esta fechas del año, según muestra el gráfico. 
Las lluvias que tanto están beneficiando a la Región siguen instaladas en estas latitudes en pleno junio. Los registros pluviométricos de la Confederación muestran una media de 16,3 litros por metro cuadrado recogidos a lo largo y ancho de la cuenca, que incluye parte de Alicante, Albacete y Andalucía. Es el segundo mayor registro de la última década. En junio de 2008 llovió tres veces más en esta época. 
Agua del Trasvase 
El embalse del Cenajo, el mayor del Segura, sigue aumentando sus reservas y se encuentra al 82% de su capacidad, con 361 hectómetros almacenados. En el conjunto de la cuenca hay 767 millones de metros cúbicos, ya que una parte corresponde a los caudales transferidos desde la cabecera del Tajo. El último desembalse, que se aprobó el Semana Santa, sigue llegando a Murcia a un ritmo de 900.000 metros cúbicos por día. La Confederación Hidrográfica vuelve a insistir en la necesidad de diferenciar los distintos usos que tienen las agua del Segura y del Trasvase: las primeras son para las necesidades propias de la cuenca (regadíos tradicionales y caudal ambiental), y las segundas para los abastecimientos de la población y los regadíos del acueducto. 
En España, la reserva hidráulica se encuentra al 83,4% de su capacidad total, con 46.340 hectómetros cúbicos de agua embalsada, lo que representa un aumento de 226 hectómetros . Esta semana las precipitaciones han sido abundantes en toda la península. La máxima se ha producido en Lugo con 159,6 litros por metro cuadrado. 
Los pantanos de Buendía y Entrepeñas han aumentado esta semana en seis hectómetros cúbicos hasta 1.184, el 47,85% de su capacidad total de 2.474 hectómetros cúbicos, más del doble que hace un año cuando estaban al 23%. En total, la cuenca del Tajo acumula ahora 8.420 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, 63 menos que hace una semana y el 76,46% de su capacidad total, informa Efe. 
La Comisión de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura aprobó para este trimestre trasvasar 87,4 hectómetros para regadío en el Levante, y otros 26,6 para abastecimiento. La Comisión volverá reunirse a finales de este mes para estudiar otro desembalse para el verano. 

*Protesta en Talavera* 

El Grupo Socialista en la Costes de Castilla-La Mancha estará presente el próximo sábado en la concentración en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche, según ha afirmado su portavoz, José Molina, quien ha emplazado a la presidenta del PP de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, a que esta vez acuda. Molina, en rueda de prensa, ha incidido en la importancia de este acto, convocado para conmemorar el primer aniversario de la manifestación del 20 de junio de 2009, y que tiene el mismo objetivo: la defensa del río Tajo de la amenaza del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Recordó que el año pasado, Cospedal «puso una excusa» para no ir a la manifestación.

----------


## Salut

> un fenómeno que se produce pocas veces por culpa del ciclo de sequía.


Y una m*****!

La culpa es por el sobredimensionamiento de los embalses del Segura (más del doble del caudal regulado en la serie histórica corta), y sobre todo la política de sobreexplotación que se sigue desde la CHS.

Basta mirar cómo se calcula el índice de estado en el Plan Especial de Sequías: se considera "normal" que los embalses estén a un 30%, y por lo tanto cualquier año con más de esa cantidad se desembalsa a saco.

----------


## perdiguera

> La culpa es por el sobredimensionamiento de los embalses del Segura (más del doble del caudal regulado en la serie histórica corta), y sobre todo la política de sobreexplotación que se sigue desde la CHS.
> 
> Basta mirar cómo se calcula el índice de estado en el Plan Especial de Sequías: se considera "normal" que los embalses estén a un 30%, y por lo tanto cualquier año con más de esa cantidad se desembalsa a saco.


Perdona que no cite la expresión primera.

¿No crees que tú mismo te contradices?

Veamos, si los embalses están sobredimensionados para la serie histórica corta y tienen un 30% de su capacidad llena, si no estuviesen sobredimensionados tendrían más porcentaje del 30%, pon la cantidad que quieras, pero siempre mayor.

El problema es el volumen no el porcentaje que es un número sin unidades de medida, sólo una relación.

¿Podría entonces desembalsar si esa cantidad es del 60%?

¿Cuándo se debe desembalsar a saco? Sólo cuando por necesidades de capacidad lo aconseje, así lo creo yo. 
Pero yo nunca he visto desembalsar a saco. Siempre se hace con caudales asumibles y que permiten la regulación del rio aguas abajo. Mira si no lo que está pasando ahora con el Segre y los Noguera en Balaguer y Lleida, o lo que ha ocurrido otras veces en el Ebro a su paso por Tortosa, Zaragoza o Amposta, donde se aquilataba la altura del agua al centímetro.
Claro que eso se puede hacer en rios regulados mediante embalses; en los que no tienen regulación, con trombas como las de ahora, puede pasar de todo

----------

